# Best subwoofer for $400



## sonixpc

I've seen here that almost everyone recommends some HSU or SVS subs as an excellent price/perfomance choices but they are all above $520+Shipping,

So can I get a good subwoofer for $400 as much? I need to buy it online since I'm outside US right now.
My Room dimensions are 15x15.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
In this instance, it really is worth rolling up Quarters, having a Garage Sale, etc to get the HSU VTF-2 MK4.
While it exceeds $400, it easily outperforms Subwoofers costing well over $1000. The eD (Elemental Designs) A3-250 costs $450 plus Shipping and is quite good as well, but I would still do whatever it takes to get the VTF-2. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sonixpc

Ok i guess your opinion just confirm my thoughts it really the difference is that good going with hsu, i'd better keep saving more bucks and get that one later.


----------



## sonixpc

How about velodyne, BIC or polk subs?


----------



## TypeA

sonixpc said:


> I've seen here that almost everyone recommends some HSU or SVS subs as an excellent price/perfomance choices but they are all above $520+Shipping


STF-1 is $300 shipped and recommended for rooms 10x15 or smaller, eventually Ill get one for my zone 2. Obviously it wont reach as low as the $520+shipping versions you see recommended all the time but I would still consider it if the budget is tight.


----------



## Oktyabr

Second hand M&K. Not only great for LFE (movies) but also fast and articulate enough to be the most "musical" brand of subs I've ever heard. Top it off with fairly reasonable prices (just saw a VX1250 on ebay for $350... was $800 new) make them a real bargain, if you can find one.


----------



## GranteedEV

Here is a decently-performing sub:

http://www.emptek.com/es1010i_mm.php










Won't really dig all too deep based on the measurements, but you shouldn't expect depth at the price point.


----------



## ozar

Try calling SVS and Hsu directly to see if they have any b-stock subs on hand that might interest you. It's possible that you can get a really nice sub and save some money, too.


----------



## sonixpc

TypeA said:


> STF-1 is $300 shipped and recommended for rooms 10x15 or smaller, eventually Ill get one for my zone 2. Obviously it wont reach as low as the $520+shipping versions you see recommended all the time but I would still consider it if the budget is tight.


STF-1 Seem like a good option, but looking further I see the STF-2 is $392 shipping inc. so this might be the best choice to my budget, besides, they say it's actually for 15x15 rooms.


----------



## sonixpc

GranteedEV said:


> Here is a decently-performing sub:
> 
> http://www.emptek.com/es1010i_mm.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't really dig all too deep based on the measurements, but you shouldn't expect depth at the price point.


I'm not really good reading these figures, I guess that line should be as flat as posible and with a good bandwidth in freq.; also what intrigues me is that I havent heard that brand before. Dont you think it's better to go with HSU STF-2, costs $392?


----------



## sonixpc

ozar said:


> Try calling SVS and Hsu directly to see if they have any b-stock subs on hand that might interest you. It's possible that you can get a really nice sub and save some money, too.


nice suggestion, I will call. Thanks


----------



## sonixpc

Oktyabr said:


> Second hand M&K. Not only great for LFE (movies) but also fast and articulate enough to be the most "musical" brand of subs I've ever heard. Top it off with fairly reasonable prices (just saw a VX1250 on ebay for $350... was $800 new) make them a real bargain, if you can find one.


thanks for your answer, but I want everything new, It's Just a goal of my setup.


----------



## chashint

If you want the frequency range to get down to 20Hz the Hsu VTF2-MK4 and the Outlaw LFM-1 Plus are the two lowest cost options.
ED may have a competitive product but they are notorious for being late to deliver.
I am not positive 20Hz performance should be the deciding factor in picking a sub, but it is something I wanted. 
There are many people that are very satisfied with subs sold in the retail chain, none (that mere mortals can afford) come close to doing anything at 20Hz.
If all your other speakers cost $1200 or more I think saving longer to get up to the VTF2-MK4 level is worth the delay.
If all the rest of your speakers cost less than $1000 then spending more than you have planned may put the sub price out of proportion with the rest of the budget.


----------



## OZZIERP

Another vote for the VTF2-MK4 because subs are like your speakers get the best your budget will allow
while electronics are constantly upgraded and TV's become superseded subs and speakers tend to stay in your system for years.


----------



## ozar

OZZIERP said:


> Another vote for the VTF2-MK4 because subs are like your speakers get the best your budget will allow while electronics are constantly upgraded and TV's become superseded subs and speakers tend to stay in your system for years.


That's what I purchased a few months back and it sounds great! In fact, it sounds better each time it's fired up, so I'm guessing it's due to it becoming broken in. Now I'm thinking about ordering another one so as to have a pair of them, but I don't know how to hide it to avoid getting yelled at by the wife. Of course, once I get enough heavy bass going on, her yelling might not be all that noticeable! onder:


----------



## PTAaron

I'm very happy with my ED A2-300 in my 12x19 room... now that they have changed their business model and are keeping all of their subs in stock there shouldn't be a long shipping delay like they used to have.
Just to throw another option out there


----------



## OZZIERP

ozar said:


> That's what I purchased a few months back and it sounds great! In fact, it sounds better each time it's fired up, so I'm guessing it's due to it becoming broken in. Now I'm thinking about ordering another one so as to have a pair of them, but I don't know how to hide it to avoid getting yelled at by the wife. Of course, once I get enough heavy bass going on, her yelling might not be all that noticeable! onder:


All cone speakers loosen up a little from new good ones stabilize.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
With the HSU VTF-2 MK4 being $519 plus Shipping, I would do everything possible to come up with the extra money. I realize that this is easy for me to say, but the added expense adds so much more low frequency extension and high SPL's at low frequencies.
Cheers,
J


----------



## J&D

I can also vouch for the ED subs as well. I have the smallest A2-300 playing in a rather large space and it performs very well. Normally sells for $415 and I was able to pick this up used locally for $225. If you are patient you can save some dough and still get excellent performance. 

I know you want new but if your budget is tight do not overlook the used market for subs. Bass is addictive and in many cases people start out with something like the A2 and then quickly decide they now want the A7 making the A2 purchase in my case a bargain. Happy sub hunting.

JD


----------



## sonixpc

Thank you all for your advices, i've learned a lot just reading your thoughts. I've just decided to go for the STF-2, if it doesn´t leave me satisfied i'll sell it to my parents who have a smaller room, then go for the mighty VTF-2 mk4.


----------



## Jungle Jack

sonixpc said:


> Thank you all for your advices, i've learned a lot just reading your thoughts. I've just decided to go for the STF-2, if it doesn´t leave me satisfied i'll sell it to my parents who have a smaller room, then go for the mighty VTF-2 mk4.


Excellent contingency plan and the STF-2 is fantastic as well. It was just seeing you were within spitting distance of the VTF-2 made it hard to not recommend it. Don't get me wrong an extra $119 and the Shipping certainly brings it closer to being $600, but it really is a special Subwoofer. Please let us know your impressions. I really think you will be quite pleased.
Cheers,
J


----------



## chashint

I would like to know how well you like the STF2 also, by most accounts it's very good in its price bracket.


----------



## Wazzul

Jungle Jack said:


> Excellent contingency plan and the STF-2 is fantastic as well. It was just seeing you were within spitting distance of the VTF-2 made it hard to not recommend it. Don't get me wrong an extra $119 and the Shipping certainly brings it closer to being $600, but it really is a special Subwoofer. Please let us know your impressions. I really think you will be quite pleased.
> Cheers,
> J


I can't agree more with JJ. As somebody who has owned both of these, the vtf is not just a step up, it's a leap off of a trampoline, one of those big ones you can do like the flips off of. 
You should watch CL or maybe Ebay to see if you can get one in your price point.


----------



## sonixpc

Well the sub STF-2 will arrive this weekend at home, in about two weeks i'll be installing all my new home theater and for sure i'll be posting my results. Cant wait!

Thanks for your wise advices!


----------



## Wazzul

sonixpc said:


> Well the sub STF-2 will arrive this weekend at home, in about two weeks i'll be installing all my new home theater and for sure i'll be posting my results. Cant wait!
> 
> Thanks for your wise advices!


I didn't mean to sound like I was downgrading the STF. A this price point, it's the best you can get hands down. But what I did notice over time for myself (who is a bass lover) I really had to turn it up to feel it in my bones. With the VTF, it's the same rock solid bass, it just has more headroom.
Your going to love the HSU!


----------



## chashint

I for one did not take your post as putting down the STF-2.
In its price bracket it is a very solid choice, the same money could buy much less performance if spent elsewhere.

I would like all of my electronics to be McIntosh and my speakers to be top model Dali, Veinna Acoustics, Salk, too many more to list.... 
But I am also very happy with my Pioneer, Klipsch, Outlaw, and Sony gear.

We all are just trying to help each other get the most out of any given budget.


----------

